# 160 BWV Points For Rent. Must check out by 1/30/2020 - Can book any resort 16$/$15



## cman

*Update 8/30/19: I still have 61 points available. 

Update 8/20/19:  I only have 61 points available now.

Update:  Having done a lot of searches recently it looks like September and January are the months with the most availability.  Oct\Nov\Dec is limited by I'm willing to check for you if those are the months you're interested in.  *


I've adjusted the number of points I currently have available to 61 BWV points - check out date must be by 1/30/2020. These are BWV points but can be used at any resort.

If you rent all 61 you get them for $15pp otherwise they will be $16pp.

Please provide the following information:
Dates Wanted
Number of Bedrooms

The more flexibility with the above, the more likely I will be able to get you your reservation.

I accept PayPal or check. 30% will be due up front and the remaining balance will be due 90 days prior to check in.

Let me know if you have any questions and have a great day!


----------



## Disneydreamer16

Looking for December 13-17 2019 at a monorail resort preferably the poly


----------



## cman

Disneydreamer16 said:


> Looking for December 13-17 2019 at a monorail resort preferably the poly



There's no availability for your dates.  There is some availability starting on the 15 at Saratoga Springs 1 and 2 bedroom villas


----------



## ars13

Looking for December 20-23 BWV or BCV (quick trip) for a studio.


----------



## cman

ars13 said:


> Looking for December 20-23 BWV or BCV (quick trip) for a studio.



Sorry. Nothing available.


----------



## ss91

I am looking for Disney Beach Club check in 1/11/2020 check out 1/15/2020 in either a studio or one bedroom.


----------



## cman

ss91 said:


> I am looking for Disney Beach Club check in 1/11/2020 check out 1/15/2020 in either a studio or one bedroom.



There's nothing available at Beach Club or any other resort for your time period.  The most availability is a Saratoga Springs but the 11th is not available.


----------



## MegLippy

Hello, I am looking for BWV for three adults the week of 1/22/2020-1/29/2020. I only need one room and it can be a standard view, garden view, or water view for standard room.

If it's available, I would like BLT Deluxe Studio for the same dates (just one room).

I will take either one of those resorts!


----------



## mangsenjonathan

Looking for 1 night, Sept 8-9. Either the 3BR at Copper Creek or the 3BR at BLT


----------



## cman

MegLippy said:


> Hello, I am looking for BWV for three adults the week of 1/22/2020-1/29/2020. I only need one room and it can be a standard view, garden view, or water view for standard room.



There's no availability at BWV.  There is at Saratoga Springs Standard 1 Bedroom 164 points or AKL 1 Bedroom  Savanna View 209 points.  I have 164 available.


----------



## cman

mangsenjonathan said:


> Looking for 1 night, Sept 8-9. Either the 3BR at Copper Creek or the 3BR at BLT



There's availability at both.  Check in the 8th and check out the 9th.  

BLT - 3 Bedroom Grand Villa Theme Park View - 102 points
Copper Creek - 3 Bedroom Grand Villa - 94 points


----------



## MegLippy

cman said:


> There's no availability at BWV.  There is at Saratoga Springs Standard 1 Bedroom 164 points or AKL 1 Bedroom  Savanna View 209 points.  I have 164 available.


What about BLT for those dates for a Deluxe?


----------



## cman

MegLippy said:


> What about BLT for those dates for a Deluxe?




Sorry. Missed that request.  Only one day during you time frame is available.


----------



## mangsenjonathan

cman said:


> There's availability at both.  Check in the 8th and check out the 9th.
> 
> BLT - 3 Bedroom Grand Villa Theme Park View - 102 points
> Copper Creek - 3 Bedroom Grand Villa - 94 points


Would you want to do a transfer?


----------



## cman

I'll have to call member services in the morning but I think I already did my one allotted transfer this year.  I'll let you know after I talk to them.


----------



## cman

mangsenjonathan said:


> Would you want to do a transfer?



You may also want to take a look at this thread in order for us to communicate via PM should we need to.  HOW TO USE the Conversation System (PM) on the DVC Rent/Trade Board-10 POSTS REQUIRED


----------



## cman

mangsenjonathan said:


> Would you want to do a transfer?



I called member services and found out that I cannot do a transfer.


----------



## jakeybake

Hey there, 

I was hoping for the BCV for 9/8-9/12 (or 9/11 if need be)

Thanks!!

Jay


----------



## cman

jakeybake said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I was hoping for the BCV for 9/8-9/12 (or 9/11 if need be)
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Jay



Jay,  Nothing at BCV but there are various studios\villas available at Boulder Ridge, Copper Creek, AKV, OKW, and SSR.

Carl


----------



## jakeybake

Thanks Carl,

Let me check with my wife as it's for her 50th birthday and she's a Beach Club/Epcot area kind of girl!! I will get back to you. Thanks so much!!

Jay


----------



## johnny778

I’m flexible on resort but looking for a reservation from 1st to 6th January for 5 nights.

Flexible on room type but would prefer studio or 1 Br. Can you see whether there is any availability please?


----------



## cman

johnny778 said:


> I’m flexible on resort but looking for a reservation from 1st to 6th January for 5 nights.
> 
> Flexible on room type but would prefer studio or 1 Br. Can you see whether there is any availability please?



The only rooms available are 1 bedroom villas at OKW and SSR for 1/4 - 1/9  5 nights


----------



## HNL808

Hi, I'm looking for Aulani Oct.7-9, hotel. Please let me know if available,  Thanks!


----------



## cman

HNL808 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for Aulani Oct.7-9, hotel. Please let me know if available,  Thanks!



The have 1,2 and 3 bedroom villas available.  How many bedrooms were you looking for?


----------



## HNL808

cman said:


> The have 1,2 and 3 bedroom villas available. How many bedrooms were you looking for?


I was just looking for the hotel room since they are half the price of the villas. The Villas are out of my budget, thank your for looking.


----------



## PamelaM72

Any availability for 11/25-11/29, any resort for 1 adult and 1 child


----------



## cman

PamelaM72 said:


> Any availability for 11/25-11/29, any resort for 1 adult and 1 child



Sorry. Nothing available.


----------



## kamid99

Hi,
Looking for any studio availability 11/14-11/18. Thanks!


----------



## shannie102

any studio availability 1/11-1/18, or any day (12, 13, 14, 15, 16) to the 18th?


----------



## Haley R

Hi I’m looking for a studio November 14-17. Is there anything available?


----------



## cman

kamid99 said:


> Hi,
> Looking for any studio availability 11/14-11/18. Thanks!



Sorry.  No availability for those dates.


----------



## cman

shannie102 said:


> any studio availability 1/11-1/18, or any day (12, 13, 14, 15, 16) to the 18th?



Here's what's available - (I have 164 in total to rent if needed):

Studio
SSR Deluxe Studio Preferred - 4 nights 1/13-1/16 - 52 points

1 Bedroom
BWV Garden Pool Vew 6 nights 1/12-1/17 - 171 points
SSR Preferred 6 nights 1/12-1/17 - 161 points
SSR Standard 5 nights 1/13-1/17 - 115 points
OKW Standard 5 nights 1/13-1/17 - 110 points
AKV Kidani Standard 5 nights 1/13-1/17 - 114 points
AKV Jambo Standard 3 nights 1/13-1/15 - 66 points


----------



## cman

Haley R said:


> Hi I’m looking for a studio November 14-17. Is there anything available?



Sorry. No availability for those dates.


----------



## bweave

Is there anything available for 10/25-10/27 for a studio?


----------



## cman

bweave said:


> Is there anything available for 10/25-10/27 for a studio?



Sorry.  Nothing available.


----------



## Haley R

cman said:


> Sorry. No availability for those dates.


Thanks for checking.


----------



## ExpeditionEvanist

Hello, is there any availability for 12/29-1/4?


----------



## cman

ExpeditionEvanist said:


> Hello, is there any availability for 12/29-1/4?



Sorry. I checked Studios, 1 and 2 Bedrooms and nothing is available.


----------



## leebee

Is there any studio availability anywhere for 12/21/19-12/27/19? Last minute trip, late planning... we prefer AK/Jambo or BWV but late planners cannot be choosy! Thanks!


----------



## cman

leebee said:


> Is there any studio availability anywhere for 12/21/19-12/27/19? Last minute trip, late planning... we prefer AK/Jambo or BWV but late planners cannot be choosy! Thanks!



No studios.  There are some 1 bedrooms available but only for 3 nights 12/23-12/25


----------



## wdwphanatic2

Is there availability for a BWV studio for any dates between 11/6-11? Thanks so much!


----------



## cman

wdwphanatic2 said:


> Is there availability for a BWV studio for any dates between 11/6-11? Thanks so much!



I checked form 11/6 - 11/30 and there only one night available - 11/21


----------



## Mindylynnhm

Anything by any chance 9/1-9/2 for AKV?


----------



## cman

Mindylynnhm said:


> Anything by any chance 9/1-9/2 for AKV?



Sorry.  No availability.


----------



## Mindylynnhm

cman said:


> Sorry.  No availability.


Is there any availability anywhere for that night?


----------



## wdwphanatic2

cman said:


> I checked form 11/6 - 11/30 and there only one night available - 11/21


Ok, thanks so much!


----------



## cman

Mindylynnhm said:


> Is there any availability anywhere for that night?



What type of room?


----------



## nandm92574

Hi... 1 bedroom any view January 15 - 18.. oops at boardwalk


----------



## Mindylynnhm

cman said:


> What type of room?


Studio or 1 bedroom


----------



## cman

nandm92574 said:


> Hi... 1 bedroom any view January 15 - 18.. oops at boardwalk



Hi,  There's a 1 Bedroom Garden View - Check in 1/15 Check out 1/18  BWV 87 points


----------



## cman

Mindylynnhm said:


> Studio or 1 bedroom



Sorry.  Nothing available.


----------



## nandm92574

thanks for checking...  i called member services and did a cash reservation... I appreciate your help


----------



## tink485

cman said:


> I've adjusted the number of points I currently have available to 160 BWV points - check out date must be by 1/30/2020. These are BWV points but can be used at any resort.
> 
> If you rent all 160 you get them for $15pp otherwise they will be $16pp.
> 
> Please provide the following information:
> Dates Wanted
> Number of Bedrooms
> 
> The more flexibility with the above, the more likely I will be able to get you your reservation.
> 
> I accept PayPal or check. 30% will be due up front and the remaining balance will be due 90 days prior to check in.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions and have a great day!


Hi. Need a ressie for 08/20-08/22/19. At the Grand Californian.  Studio or 1 bedroom please
4 people


----------



## cman

Sorry.  Nothing available.


----------



## cman

tink485 said:


> Hi. Need a ressie for 08/20-08/22/19. At the Grand Californian.  Studio or 1 bedroom please
> 4 people


Sorry. Nothing available.


----------



## LD1234HIm

Do you have any availability for a studio villa at Boardwalk Jan 11-14th?


----------



## carolinejax

Any availability for a studio for any weekend Friday to Sunday from now until when yours expire. We live in Florida and are passholder so would love a weekend at a DVC resort. First choices are Boardwalk, Beach Club, Polynesian, Grand Floridian or Bay lake. Thanks so much!


----------



## cman

LD1234HIm said:


> Do you have any availability for a studio villa at Boardwalk Jan 11-14th?



The only thing available during that timeframe is a 1 bedroom at Boulder Ridge for 88 points


----------



## cman

carolinejax said:


> Any availability for a studio for any weekend Friday to Sunday from now until when yours expire. We live in Florida and are passholder so would love a weekend at a DVC resort. First choices are Boardwalk, Beach Club, Polynesian, Grand Floridian or Bay lake. Thanks so much!




I did a search for resorts mentioned as first choices and there was nothing for a studio or 1 bedroom.

As for other resort availability here's what I found. You would have to narrow it down a bit so I could do a better search for you.

Studios
SSR         Sept/Oct/Jan
AKV Kidani and Jambo    Jan

1 Bedroom
AKV Jambo and Kidani Sept/Oct/Dec/Jan
SSR Aug/Sept/Oct/Jan
OKQ Aug/Jan
Boulder Ridge Jan


----------



## carolinejax

OK thanks so much! If you happen to have any points available for dates after the January that you could book a weekend I would be all in. We go to Disney like once a month  We just do weekends and prefer the Epcot or Magic Kingdom resorts. Otherwise we stay at Dolphin. Thanks again! 

Caroline


----------



## supamaki

Hello 
Any studios available Sept 20-22nd?

Thanks!


----------



## cman

supamaki said:


> Hello
> Any studios available Sept 20-22nd?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes.  SSR Deluxe Studio Preferred.  Check in 9/20 Check out 9/22.  32 points.


----------



## EFree

I am sending a pm.  Thanks


----------



## supamaki

Is that the only resort? I was hoping for Boardwalk or BC

Thx


----------



## supamaki

cman said:


> Yes.  SSR Deluxe Studio Preferred.  Check in 9/20 Check out 9/22.  32 points.



Is that the only resort? I was hoping for Boardwalk or BC

Thx


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hi there, looking for any combo of dates between Oct 16-21st studio anywhere except beach or yacht. Thank you!


----------



## beatemtigers

Studio or 1 bedroom for 3 adults. dec 30- Jan 2 

BWV
BCV
Poly
OKW


----------



## aegraddy

Hi.  I'm looking for dates, October 11-15, 2019.  I am flexible on location, as well as could check in on October 12th instead.  Thank you.


----------



## cman

supamaki said:


> Is that the only resort? I was hoping for Boardwalk or BC
> 
> Thx


Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## cman

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hi there, looking for any combo of dates between Oct 16-21st studio anywhere except beach or yacht. Thank you!



During that time frame there's only one day (1/20) available.  It's at the Villa's at Grand Floridian


----------



## cman

beatemtigers said:


> Studio or 1 bedroom for 3 adults. dec 30- Jan 2
> 
> BWV
> BCV
> Poly
> OKW



Sorry.  I checked all the resorts and there's no availability.


----------



## cman

aegraddy said:


> Hi.  I'm looking for dates, October 11-15, 2019.  I am flexible on location, as well as could check in on October 12th instead.  Thank you.



What type of room are you looking for?


----------



## constancea

cman said:


> *Update:  I only have 77 points available now.*
> 
> I've adjusted the number of points I currently have available to 160 BWV points - check out date must be by 1/30/2020. These are BWV points but can be used at any resort.
> 
> If you rent all 160 you get them for $15pp otherwise they will be $16pp.
> 
> Please provide the following information:
> Dates Wanted
> Number of Bedrooms
> 
> The more flexibility with the above, the more likely I will be able to get you your reservation.
> 
> I accept PayPal or check. 30% will be due up front and the remaining balance will be due 90 days prior to check in.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions and have a great day!


Any availability Oct 17-20 at bw or BC?


----------



## aegraddy

cman said:


> What type of room are you looking for?


A studio or one bedroom. Thank you


----------



## cman

aegraddy said:


> A studio or one bedroom. Thank you



Sorry.  No availability.


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

Any studios available 1/24-1/25?  Trying to add a day to a work trip.


----------



## cman

Starport Seven-Five said:


> Any studios available 1/24-1/25?  Trying to add a day to a work trip.



There's only one studio type available and it's at SSR.  Studio Standard 14 points
There are various 1 bedrooms available at  BWV, AKL Kidani, BLT, OKW and VGF ranging from 26-41 points.


----------



## DutchsMommy

Looking for BWV or BCV studio but open to considering other resorts.  Nov 3-6 2019.  Thanks.


----------



## cman

DutchsMommy said:


> Looking for BWV or BCV studio but open to considering other resorts.  Nov 3-6 2019.  Thanks.



Sorry.  Only the night of 11/5 is available at a few resorts.


----------



## OhioMom23

Sent you a message - about night in Sept


----------



## cman

OhioMom23 said:


> Sent you a message - about night in Sept



Saw it.  Just need to know date and room type


----------



## DutchsMommy

cman said:


> Sorry.  Only the night of 11/5 is available at a few resorts.


Would it be possible to check for 1 bdrm?  (sorry!)  Nov 3-6.  Thanks.


----------



## cman

DutchsMommy said:


> Would it be possible to check for 1 bdrm?  (sorry!)  Nov 3-6.  Thanks.



No problem.  Same thing for 1 and 2 bedroom villas.  Sorry.


----------



## DaddysPrincess

Hi there! 
Looking for a studio for 8/29-8/31 if there’s any availability 
Thanks!


----------



## cman

DaddysPrincess said:


> Hi there!
> Looking for a studio for 8/29-8/31 if there’s any availability
> Thanks!




For those dates there are only 1 bedroom villas at SSR (63 points) and OWK (59 points)


----------



## DaddysPrincess

cman said:


> For those dates there are only 1 bedroom villas at SSR (63 points) and OWK (59 points)


Ok thank you


----------



## cmrobbio

How about Sept 12 for a studio?


----------



## cman

cmrobbio said:


> How about Sept 12 for a studio?



Sorry.  Nothing available.


----------



## David A.

Hi Carl,

Just wanted to see if there'a any availability and the pricing for a 1 BR on 12/27-12/29 by any chance.  We are pretty agnostic to resort -- moreso looking for a  1+ BR to fit us 2 adults, 2 kids.

Best,
Dave


----------



## cman

David A. said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> Just wanted to see if there'a any availability and the pricing for a 1 BR on 12/27-12/29 by any chance.  We are pretty agnostic to resort -- moreso looking for a  1+ BR to fit us 2 adults, 2 kids.
> 
> Best,
> Dave



Dave,  I'm assuming you want to check in on the 27th and out on the 29th.  

There's availability at OKW on those dates 1 BR 100 points.

Also, at SSR checking in on the 28th and out on the 30th  1 BR 101 points

I only have 61 points but may be able to borrow from next years allotment.


----------



## David A.

Hi Carl,

Really appreciate the quick reply and the availability update.  Just spoke with my wife on it -- I think the pricing for the 1BR option might be a bit more than what were targeting at this time, so we will likely look to see what our other options are at this time.  Thanks so much again!

Best,
Dave


----------



## cman

David A. said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> Really appreciate the quick reply and the availability update.  Just spoke with my wife on it -- I think the pricing for the 1BR option might be a bit more than what were targeting at this time, so we will likely look to see what our other options are at this time.  Thanks so much again!
> 
> Best,
> Dave



Dave,  no problem.  I checked for studios which would also accommodate 4 people but there is no availability for those dates.

Carl


----------



## David A.

cman said:


> Dave,  no problem.  I checked for studios which would also accommodate 4 people but there is no availability for those dates.
> 
> Carl



Thanks for looking into those options as well Carl -- much appreciated!  Have a great day!

Best,
Dave


----------



## Retlaw1971

January 17th Old Key West Studio Near hospitality?


----------



## cman

Retlaw1971 said:


> January 17th Old Key West Studio Near hospitality?



The only studios available that night are at Grand Floridian - 24 points


----------



## MickeyF

Hello! Any studio available anytime in November? We prefer AKL but any other resort will do. 2 adults and 1 kid. 2-4 nights. We are very flexible. Thank you!


----------



## cman

MickeyF said:


> Hello! Any studio available anytime in November? We prefer AKL but any other resort will do. 2 adults and 1 kid. 2-4 nights. We are very flexible. Thank you!



There's very limited availability.  Only one night at various resorts but no consecutive nights.


----------



## rissyski93

cman said:


> The only studios available that night are at Grand Floridian - 24 points


Can you transfer the points? I am a do. Member


----------



## rissyski93

Looking for points to be transferred into my account. Can you do that? Thanks


----------



## cman

rissyski93 said:


> Looking for points to be transferred into my account. Can you do that? Thanks



Sorry but I can't.  I've already used my one transfer per use year.


----------



## MickeyF

cman said:


> There's very limited availability.  Only one night at various resorts but no consecutive nights.


Can you please check 11/12 or 11/18 for just the one night in AKL, Kidani or Jambo. If there is nothing available for those, please let me know what other resort might have availability. Thank you!


----------



## cman

MickeyF said:


> Can you please check 11/12 or 11/18 for just the one night in AKL, Kidani or Jambo. If there is nothing available for those, please let me know what other resort might have availability. Thank you!



No studios anywhere on either of those nights.

I checked 1 BR and there's availability on 11/12 at:
SSR Standard 26 points
SSR Preferred 30 points
AKL Standard 25 points


----------



## Jan1223

Hello, do you have anything available for 10/11-10/16   5 nights? 
Thank you!


----------



## cman

Jan1223 said:


> Hello, do you have anything available for 10/11-10/16   5 nights?
> Thank you!



Sorry.  Only the 15th is available at a few resorts.


----------



## rubysparkles

Are there any studios available for one night on 11/29-11/30 (Very unlikely, I know!)


----------



## sammysam95

Anything September 15-16th?


----------



## cman

sammysam95 said:


> Anything September 15-16th?



Check in on the 16th for two nights.

SSR - 1BR Preferred Villa 52 points
Copper Creek 1 BR Villa 56 points


----------



## MickeyF

cman said:


> No studios anywhere on either of those nights.
> 
> I checked 1 BR and there's availability on 11/12 at:
> SSR Standard 26 points
> SSR Preferred 30 points
> AKL Standard 25 points


 Thank you that’s a little higher than what we wanted to pay. Thank you again!


----------



## Jazz's Mom

January 21-28
Poly or animal kingdom (savannah)
we have 3 adults and 1 ch (2yo) - so a studio would probably work


----------



## Retlaw1971

Can you check 1/17/20 again for me for a studio?  Thank You


----------



## cman

Jazz's Mom said:


> January 21-28
> Poly or animal kingdom (savannah)
> we have 3 adults and 1 ch (2yo) - so a studio would probably work




Sorry.  Nothing available on those dates.


----------



## cman

Retlaw1971 said:


> Can you check 1/17/20 again for me for a studio?  Thank You



Checked all resorts again but nothing is available.


----------



## Retlaw1971

cman said:


> Checked all resorts again but nothing is available.


Thank You


----------



## beatemtigers

Looking for studio or 1 bdr. Dec 30- Jan 3
BWV
BCV
OKW
POLY
GFV
BLT


----------



## beatemtigers

Got 2 seperate ones if you can help.
Oct 11 one night 2 bdr. 
Okw
BLT
Gfv


----------



## sheri18

Looking for Feb 8-15 th 2020


----------



## cman

beatemtigers said:


> Looking for studio or 1 bdr. Dec 30- Jan 3
> BWV
> BCV
> OKW
> POLY
> GFV
> BLT


Sorry .  No availability.


----------



## cman

beatemtigers said:


> Got 2 seperate ones if you can help.
> Oct 11 one night 2 bdr.
> Okw
> BLT
> Gfv


Sorry.   Nothing available


----------



## cman

sheri18 said:


> Looking for Feb 8-15 th 2020


My points expire on 1/30.  Sorry.


----------



## English Nassif

Any 4 nights in November? Starting November 11.


----------



## cman

English Nassif said:


> Any 4 nights in November? Starting November 11.



Only availability is for 3 nights starting on 11/11 at SSR 1 BR Standard 78 points.


----------



## kindermomof5

Looking for studio Oct 16-20. Would prefer BWV, but willing to consider other resorts.


----------



## cman

kindermomof5 said:


> Looking for studio Oct 16-20. Would prefer BWV, but willing to consider other resorts.


Sorry but nothing is available during your timeframe.


----------



## WardFam

This might be a long shot but I’m looking for 2 studios at aulani in December 26 for just one night.  Might consider a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom for the same night also. Thanks!


----------



## cman

WardFam said:


> This might be a long shot but I’m looking for 2 studios at aulani in December 26 for just one night.  Might consider a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom for the same night also. Thanks!



I checked studios and 1 BR for that day but there's no availability that whole week.


----------



## Tass

Any studio availability on Sept. 13 or 17th?

Thanks.


----------



## cman

Tass said:


> Any studio availability on Sept. 13 or 17th?
> 
> Thanks.



BWV Standard View 9/17 10 points
SSR Standard View 9/17 11 points
Copper Creek Deluxe 9/17 15 points


----------



## WardFam

cman said:


> I checked studios and 1 BR for that day but there's no availability that whole week.


Thanks for looking


----------



## aimeev

Is this still open? last week december- Jan 4


----------



## TallandGoofy

Check in 12/9, Check out 12/11 - in order of preference:

2 Value Studios at AKV
Two bedroom (value) AKV
Any other Studio AKV
One bedroom (value) AKV
Studio BWV (either)

Studio or one bedroom anywhere else...(WDW)

Thank you!


----------



## cman

aimeev said:


> Is this still open? last week december- Jan 4



Yes, I still have points.  I need to know the room type and check in\out dates.


----------



## cman

TallandGoofy said:


> Check in 12/9, Check out 12/11 - in order of preference:
> 
> 2 Value Studios at AKV
> Two bedroom (value) AKV
> Any other Studio AKV
> One bedroom (value) AKV
> Studio BWV (either)
> 
> Studio or one bedroom anywhere else...(WDW)
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry.  There is nothing available for those two nights.  I also checked for any two consecutive nights that whole week and there's nothing available.


----------



## TallandGoofy

cman said:


> Sorry.  There is nothing available for those two nights.  I also checked for any two consecutive nights that whole week and there's nothing available.


Thanks for checking!


----------



## kitkath

I know this is a long shot, but any studios or 1 bedrooms open Sept. 8-13th? or even Sept. 10-13th? Thank you so much!


----------



## Aishaahm

Looking for studio or smallest room available for 4. September 28-30 or September 28-October 1st. Have rented from disboards multiple and can provide references! Thanks!


----------



## cman

kitkath said:


> I know this is a long shot, but any studios or 1 bedrooms open Sept. 8-13th? or even Sept. 10-13th? Thank you so much!



There is some availability for the amount of points I have.  I'm willing to borrow a few points from next year for the reservations below that may exceed the 61 points I have offered.

BWV Deluxe Studio Pool\Garden view - Check in 9/8 3 nights - 45 points
SSR Deluxe Studio Standard - Check in 9/8 5 nights - 55 points
SSR Deluxe Studio Preferred - Check in 9/8 5 nights - 65 points
OKW Deluxe Studio - Check in 9/8 5 nights - 50 points
AKL Kidani 1 BR Standard - Check in 9/10 3 nights - 66 points


----------



## cman

Aishaahm said:


> Looking for studio or smallest room available for 4. September 28-30 or September 28-October 1st. Have rented from disboards multiple and can provide references! Thanks!



Sorry.  Nothing available for those two time periods.


----------



## venturer

looking for one bedroom at animal kingdom or Polynesian 9/3-6/2019.
Thanks


----------



## Jacksonb713

Looking for one bedroom 12/12-15. Boulder ridge if possible.


----------



## cman

venturer said:


> looking for one bedroom at animal kingdom or Polynesian 9/3-6/2019.
> Thanks



AKV Jambo 1BR Standard view is available.  Checkin 9/3 for 3 nights - 66 points


----------



## cman

Jacksonb713 said:


> Looking for one bedroom 12/12-15. Boulder ridge if possible.


There's nothing available at any resort for that timeframe.  Sorry.


----------



## lorenae

Anything Jan 11-13?


----------



## cman

lorenae said:


> Anything Jan 11-13?



I checked Studios, 1 and 2 BR and there's nothing available for those two nights.


----------



## Lisajepson

Do you have any left?  Do you  have BW or BCV Jan 27 check out  Feb 1?


----------



## cman

Lisajepson said:


> Do you have any left?  Do you  have BW or BCV Jan 27 check out  Feb 1?


Yes.   I still have 61 points.

The only availability is at SSR.

Deluxe Studio Standard. Check in 1/27 5 nights.  58 points.


----------



## Lvsdisney

Hello! Anything available 1/19-1/22 studio or 1 br any resort?


----------



## cman

Lvsdisney said:


> Hello! Anything available 1/19-1/22 studio or 1 br any resort?



SSR 1BR Preferred Checkin 1/19 for 2 nights - 52 points


----------



## Lvsdisney

cman said:


> SSR 1BR Preferred Checkin 1/19 for 2 nights - 52 points


Sorry! I gave wrong dates. I need 3 nights. 1/19-1/22


----------



## cman

Lvsdisney said:


> Sorry! I gave wrong dates. I need 3 nights. 1/19-1/22



It's available for those dates - 78 points. I'd be willing to use some of my points from next year to reserve this.

Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Joe Wunsch

Hello,

I am looking for a studio or one bedroom from nov 9-11.


----------



## SDSorority

We are looking for Boardwalk Standard View Studio, check in Sept 1 2019, check out Sept 6 2019.  2 adults.  60 points if I did my calculations correctly!


----------



## cman

Joe Wunsch said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a studio or one bedroom from nov 9-11.



Nothing available.  Sorry.


----------



## cman

SDSorority said:


> We are looking for Boardwalk Standard View Studio, check in Sept 1 2019, check out Sept 6 2019.  2 adults.  60 points if I did my calculations correctly!



Nothing at BWV.

There is availability at:

OKW 50 points
AKV  Savanna View Kidani 70 poinits
Poly Standard View 80 points


----------

